# Kenwood Sirius Antenna & Tuner...



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

Combined with an '05 stock HU (non-RF). Should it work? I don't wanna be without my SIRIUS, but I'm not paying $400 for an antenna that I already have either.

Edit: '05 Sentra Spec-V, forgot that part.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

SchizoMofo said:


> Combined with an '05 stock HU (non-RF). Should it work? I don't wanna be without my SIRIUS, but I'm not paying $400 for an antenna that I already have either.
> 
> Edit: '05 Sentra Spec-V, forgot that part.


Can you be a little more specific. When you say tuner do you the ktc902...903? If you have those units there is a device that can work through fm modulation. When you say non RF do you mean non rockford or non rf/fm modulator. If tell me the model numbers I can give you more info. My husband sells car audio equipment including sirius and xm.


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

The model is a KTC-SR902. And I meant non-Rockford Fosgate, just the standard head unit. I was HOPING that the tuners were essentially compatible with all SIRIUS compatible HUs, but knowing how harmonious the industry is when it comes to adopting standards, can't say I'd be too surprised to plug the tuner in and get nothing. Bleh, I'll probably end up popping my HU out of my current car and slapping it in, I just hoped to save up and buy a really kick-ass system.

FM modulated huh? Pleeeease don't tell me its my only option with that Spec-V


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

SchizoMofo said:


> The model is a KTC-SR902. And I meant non-Rockford Fosgate, just the standard head unit. I was HOPING that the tuners were essentially compatible with all SIRIUS compatible HUs, but knowing how harmonious the industry is when it comes to adopting standards, can't say I'd be too surprised to plug the tuner in and get nothing. Bleh, I'll probably end up popping my HU out of my current car and slapping it in, I just hoped to save up and buy a really kick-ass system.
> 
> FM modulated huh? Pleeeease don't tell me its my only option with that Spec-V


Your model tuner is only compatible with kenwood head units. However, there is a fm modulated piece that plugs into the 902 adding a screen to tune your sirius stations. Not sure of the model number. Unfortunately not many retailers are carrying this piece because the current kenwood sirus tuner does not work with the modulator you would need. Kenwood does not make the tuner anymore, Directed does. My husband says he has three of them if you cant find any.


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

*Damn*

Gotta love the industry standards. I'll probably end up shoving that no-CD-playing Kenwood HU into my new car, and just buying another one as soon as I have the funds to do so (everyone note - don't buy head units used, EVER). I guess I'm sticking with Kenwood in this car too!

If I change my mind, I'll definitely contact you for an adaptor. Thanks for the info!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If you stick with kenwood, go with the Excelon line. More features and a better warranty 3 years to 1 year. It costs a little more but most companies dont carry a 3 year warranty on their HU


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

*Probably will*

I'm hoping to nail down an Excelon, maybe even the speakers to go with it, but unfortunately its gotta wait - I nabbed the Kenwood HU out of my old car so that one will be in my Sentra til I have some cash to spare.


----------

